# Am I the only one that looks at PORN everyday?



## ccpro (Nov 8, 2012)

If it's an addiction I definitely have it!  I remember reading that viewing porn could temporarily raise your testosterone levels and that studies were done on athletes actually performing better after exposure.  That's enough for me...I actually do look at porn before I work out, it does seem to wake me up and enable me to have a good workout.  Like I needed an excuse!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 8, 2012)

nothing wrong with titties and ass my brother


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 8, 2012)

Watching porn before u work out only helps if u don't jerk off 

And no.  I'm sure we all watch porn lol


----------



## PFM (Nov 8, 2012)

Try checking out straight porn or females next time. All that man on man shit is making you weird.


----------



## Infantry87 (Nov 8, 2012)

I watch porn all the time bro. Honestly it helps me get in the "ZONE" before demolishing some grade A. Before the gym? Hell no cause with my luck Id get wood during a workout. Not that it would impress anyone


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 8, 2012)

now that im single a lil more.  nothing crazy tho


----------



## g0re (Nov 8, 2012)

PFM said:


> Try checking out straight porn or females next time. All that man on man shit is making you weird.



Hahaha.... what an ass :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DF (Nov 8, 2012)

Im no stranger to porn.


----------



## JOMO (Nov 8, 2012)

Haha, that would be something! 

I think till doesn't. That makes one.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 8, 2012)

It's on my to-do list every day.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 8, 2012)

Fuck yeah I do.  My lady doesnt like it now adays. She use to set me up with all kinds of her girlfriends to fuck.  Now shes got a jealous streak in her.  I tell her porn is like research and as long as the chicks I look at are all big titted brunettes shes kind of ok with it.  Shell come back around soon.  

Porn keeps me able to meet those standards.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 9, 2012)

BigGameHunter said:


> Fuck yeah I do.  My lady doesnt like it now adays. She use to set me up with all kinds of her girlfriends to fuck.  Now shes got a jealous streak in her.  I tell her porn is like research and as long as the chicks I look at are all big titted brunettes shes kind of ok with it.  Shell come back around soon.
> 
> Porn keeps me able to meet those standards.



My wife has yet to set me up with one of her girlfriends to fuck...wtf is wrong with her?  I'm going to make sure she reads this...what a prude she is!!!!


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 9, 2012)

Viewing porn on a regular basis has been known to create some nasty sides......
......has this started happening to you yet?  =)


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 9, 2012)

Lol that's one hell of a grip


----------



## ccpro (Nov 9, 2012)

Harry Palms has been my nickname since I was 8yrs old.  lol.


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 9, 2012)

Fuck. I feel like a gaytard. I do NOT watch porn. 

No porn for the Vettester....

Respect,
Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 9, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Fuck. I feel like a gaytard. I do NOT watch porn.
> 
> No porn for the Vettester....
> 
> ...



Me neither. Only thing I get is the would you hit it threads at TID


----------



## ccpro (Nov 9, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Fuck. I feel like a gaytard. I do NOT watch porn.
> 
> No porn for the Vettester....
> 
> ...



Don't sweat it, I'll get you some!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Nov 9, 2012)

Bro,

Back when I was watching *cough* free *cough* satelite I was getting about 10 channels of porn 24/7. IMO, just made me hornier.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 9, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Me neither. Only thing I get is the* would you hit it threads *at TID



yeah.  about those threads....

....I've had to wash my eyes out with soap a couple of times already!  

(some of those images seem to be chasing me in my dreams at night.  But no matter how fast I try to run away, It's like I'm in quicksand and my feet get stuck in the muck.)


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 9, 2012)

ccpro said:


> My wife has yet to set me up with one of her girlfriends to fuck...wtf is wrong with her?  I'm going to make sure she reads this...what a prude she is!!!!



Its best to let them bring it up trust me.  Just sit there and look stupid around her sexy ass friends.  Walla, youll be salad tossing in no time.


----------



## g0re (Nov 9, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Me neither. Only thing I get is the would you hit it threads at TID



Link?? :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 3DRanger87 (Nov 14, 2012)

It's a serious problem,


3D, Fap Nation.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 14, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> yeah.  about those threads....
> 
> ....I've had to wash my eyes out with soap a couple of times already!
> 
> (some of those images seem to be chasing me in my dreams at night.  But no matter how fast I try to run away, It's like I'm in quicksand and my feet get stuck in the muck.)



lmao, I have come to the conclusion from those threads, that most guys will fuck anything...!


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 15, 2012)

Jenner said:


> lmao, I have come to the conclusion from those threads, that most guys will fuck anything...!



Hey!  Dont lump me in with THAT bunch!  The woman i'm with doesn't have to be the prettiest thing on the planet, but I do want her to be slim and trim.  =;


----------



## ccpro (Feb 7, 2013)

I can tell when I have good test cause I'll look at porn at a damn traffic light.  The wife notices I'v been extra horny, but I can only get one nut....have to fake the rest if it's in the same day.....wtf????  I get hard and want to destroy it but I could go on forever....maybe age????


----------



## HH (Feb 7, 2013)

I like to sit on my hand until it goes numb, then masturbate, I call it the stranger


----------



## losieloos (Feb 7, 2013)

I like xnxx.com


----------



## getgains (Feb 7, 2013)

big fan of the porn as for three ways dont ever bring it up let her think it was her idea and then sasy no at least once then bam your all set i dont get them all the time but its great to have somthing to look foward to


----------



## R1rider (Feb 7, 2013)

I watch porn almost everyday despite having sex right now

My girlfriend caught me watching porn on my laptop and got pissed. I told her i would put the laptop away if she became my laptop.....      NPP makes my libido go crazy


----------



## Times Roman (Feb 7, 2013)

but seriously

I remember reading an article in a medical journal that regular long term exposure to porn over a period of years will eventually desensitize a man to sexual stimuli and could be one reason we are beginning to see a rise in male sexual problems such as ED.

As men get older, there is a natural tendency for this desensitization to occur.  Regular long term exposure to porn increases the velocity of this process.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 7, 2013)

all day everyday


----------



## PFM (Feb 7, 2013)

All it takes for me is some hottie with plump ass in those ultra thin sweats and my mind plays its own porno.


----------



## Tilltheend (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't watch porn at all.


----------



## g0re (Feb 7, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> I don't watch porn at all.



Of course u don't. :what::what:


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 7, 2013)

yes,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## corvettels3 (Feb 7, 2013)

I stopped when I noticed my right forearm was getting bigger than my left..


----------



## ccpro (Feb 8, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> but seriously
> 
> I remember reading an article in a medical journal that regular long term exposure to porn over a period of years will eventually desensitize a man to sexual stimuli and could be one reason we are beginning to see a rise in male sexual problems such as ED.
> 
> As men get older, there is a natural tendency for this desensitization to occur.  Regular long term exposure to porn increases the velocity of this process.


I
I am the poster child for this theory, however, breaks from porn...I've found, while bring you back to speed.  I was looking a Playboys in my Dad's shop when I was 8 years old and beating my meat ever since.  I always had porn stashed in the woods as far back as I can remember.  Porn is addicting, I believe this to be very true.  If not for such a stable upbringing who knows how I would have turned out.  Every girlfriend I ever had knew I had porn....I never hid it!  It's very progressive:  first just hot women playing around then double anal, ass to mouth etc.  I'm sick boys.....  But the wife aint complaining.


----------



## g0re (Feb 8, 2013)

I had porn saved in the woods as a child, my 4 year older female neighbor at the time would go in the woods with me and I always showed them too her thinking id get her to make out with me.  It worked eventually and she was my first kiss.

I am now engaged to her and have been with her for 4 years.


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 8, 2013)

g0re said:


> I had porn saved in the woods as a child, my 4 year older female neighbor at the time would go in the woods with me and I always showed them too her thinking id get her to make out with me.  It worked eventually and she was my first kiss.
> 
> I am now engaged to her and have been with her for 4 years.


i love a happy ending


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 8, 2013)

g0re said:


> I had porn saved in the woods as a child, my 4 year older female neighbor at the time would go in the woods with me and I always showed them too her thinking id get her to make out with me.  It worked eventually and she was my first kiss.
> 
> I am now engaged to her and have been with her for 4 years.



That is fucking awesome! Good for you brother, congrats!!


----------



## Jada (Feb 8, 2013)

i watch porn and search the net for pics, since being on cycle ive been a horny mofo


----------

